
Is it time to go SPA only? - numo16
https://medium.com/ben-and-dion/is-it-time-to-go-spa-only-did-google-bot-put-a-nail-in-the-server-rendered-coffin-d3d4128d1ec0
======
0x006A
The page fails to mention what SPA stands for, kind of surprising. Its not
like its one of those acronyms so established you could find them on google
easily.

On the other hand I found a nice spa close by I have to visit now.

